# Car Insurance



## djanmitch (Feb 19, 2013)

We are driving to Portugal in August for a 9 month temporary stay. As our car insurance is due shortly we have been trying to obtain a quote from a UK insurance company to cover us for our period in europe. So far, after contacting 6 companies it is not as easy as we originally thought. Most companies will only cover us for 90 days in europe. Does anyone have any ideas/know any companies who will provide cover for the full 9 month period.

Thanks,
Jan


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Basically they won't give you extended insurance because 
a) the EU and all EU countries say you must register your Residence by the 4 month of entering
_which is why they'll only cover you for 90 days which is the maximum stay without registering_
b) Non Residents of a country can only legally bring their cars for a maximum of 183 days in any 12 month period which equals 2 separated 90 day stays

Maybe a rethink if you want to be legal


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You can insure it here through Lusitania and probably other companies as well but it ain't cheap when compared to insuring a PT registered car.


----------



## Centralbound (Aug 16, 2013)

Phone the AA. They offered us 6 month and 12 month policies for EU in the clear knowledge the car would be out of the UK for the duration. Insureds had to have clean licences and the car must be MOT'd and taxed the whole time. Not cheap. Note above post re keeping the car in Portugal beyond 6 months.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No Portuguese company can insure a vehicle from another EU country, unless it has papers to prove matriculation has started

It's EU Law that a vehicle can only be insured with a Company that has registered offices in country of registration

Overstayers use companies like Ibex and Abbeygate but read small print


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I bought my car from RSA and had to insure it to move it from Lisboa to the central zone before matriculation had started and then continue that cover until matriculation was completed and Lusitania did that for me (not cheap though) and at the time, they told me they could do the same thing for cars from the EU......... but of course, they might have been wrong on that. 

I have to say, C/M is usually dead right.


----------



## djanmitch (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone for clarification. We do want to stay legal so appreciate guidance.
Jan


----------

